# Newly Painted Crawler Harness Blades



## Many Eyes

Well I finally got to get the airbrush out an paint some blades. Still figuring out the airbrush but I think i'm getting the hang of it. I think this will give me a good start to run crawler harnesses this year. I have alot more ideas for color combows just ran out of time i'll get to them next time.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

There are some great colors in that bunch of blades, for sure

Ron


----------



## freyedknot

really nice work.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

thous are looking darn good i realy like that purpel an ornge crank


----------



## puterdude

Real nice eye catchers for sure.Good Job!%


----------



## All Eyes

Dang Shag!!! You been busy! Nice bunch fer sure!


----------



## vc1111

Excellent work. Great fades and a huge palette to use on the water.


----------



## H20hound

very nice looks blades and baits. I'd use them!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

That Boy/Girl on copper was killer for us last season...nice paint patterns...


----------



## center pin daddy

Wow! I'll take four of each. Really nice job.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks for the replys. Here are some more I worked on this weekend. I have a question how do you get a lighter color to show up over a darker color for an example salamander dark green with yellow spots any info would be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Many Eyes said:


> I have a question how do you get a lighter color to show up over a darker color for an example salamander dark green with yellow spots any info would be appreciated Thanks.


If you are putting a color over another color, and want it to show as the true color (sans black or white), you have to lay a 'primer' coat of white down first. So, in order to do a salamander pattern, you'd have to put down white dots over the black, then go over the white dots with chartreuse.


----------



## Many Eyes

Got some Peerless spoons the other week an put the the paint to them. Hope to try them out soon.


----------



## Many Eyes

Have been working on some glider blades whats everybody think. What else do they need? Thanks


----------



## JamesT

Those look great! Do you clear coat? With what?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Phenomenal looking paint there.....I really wish I had the set up to start spraying.....great looking job....bet hey look even better in person.


----------



## Many Eyes

I use a automotive clear it works good an is pretty durable. Yeah they look alot better in person just can't capture the colors in a picture. Anybody have good ideas for colors patterns feel free to post them always looking for good ideas. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Many Eyes

Still working on new color patterns. Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift

After viewing the whole lot, I think there is improvement needed. So, I would be willing to take the whole bunch away so they don't influence the next batch. BTW: I won't even charge you gas money for travel to your location.


----------



## crittergitter

Those are sweet! Some, I don't like but I am sure you like them all. Most of those patterns are spectacular!!!!


----------



## Many Eyes

Shortdrift you better get over here an get these I'm painting more an there starting to rub of on the new ones! 
Thanks for the replys, just trying to come up with new colors an patterns that are different than whats being sold now. Thanks


----------



## allwayzfishin

what equipment are you using? 
supplies? 
paint?
location to obtain?
cost?

awesome job, so much more rewarding when you customize your own goods!!


----------



## Many Eyes

I'm using a paasche airbrush, createx water base paint you can get it online or at pacatans craft store they have the airbrush to. I'm using peerless predator blanks they have great spoons an blades available. Cost very the airbrush is about $80. the paints are $2.77 for 4oz's. Hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## laidback

Good looking job. How do you prep your blades so the paint stays on. thanks. Gerald


----------



## Many Eyes

I use carb cleaner to get the oils of off them then scotch bright them to scuff them up. There is a primer you can buy that is made to adhere to metals to. I just got some of that to try. Thanks


----------



## Sirmanski

Just recieved the first shipment of Many Eyes Blades that will be put on our website within the next 45 days. While the pictures are awesome the blades in hand are even awesomer (not sure that is a word but it fits this situation).

Thanks Many Eyes for all your design work and the great paint jobs. I'm sure that all who chase Walleyes with your blades will be rewarded with some great fishing.

Can't wait to see your Trolling Spoon designs and paint jobs.

You are "THE MAN"

Sirmanski


----------



## Many Eyes

Still painting! Here are some more spoons an blades.


----------



## vc1111

Amazing work. I love this thread.


----------



## All Eyes

I have seen these blades in person and I will have to agree that the pics don't do them any justice at all. The finishes look better in person to me and the colors really pop. He has been busy and it shows. These are some great looking blades. Just add tartar sauce. 
We gotta go try them crazy R.R's and that secret weapon you showed me pretty soon buddy. The big girls will be all over that thing! 
Won't be long now. Bring on the frozen eyebrows!


----------



## Many Eyes

Well finally got back to throwing some paint around this weekend. Here is some new stuff I have been working on.. Whats everybody think. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Ron

looks good from here, what size are your colorado blades?

Ron


----------



## silver shad

Those look sweet


----------



## All Eyes

Those are really gonna turn some fish heads. Very nice!


----------



## puterdude

Looks like some awesome fish catchers to me.Great Job!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Wow! It reminds me of Mardi Gras in here!!


----------



## puterdude

Hey that never dawned on me till you said that.But those puppies do remind me of Mardi Gras.Would be a fitting name for them many eyes.Perfect!!


----------



## All Eyes

Mardi Gras spoons? Don't get him started on the beads now! 
Seriously though, I think you have about every color and or sparkle a walleye could want. If you can't catch an eye on at least one of those combos, it's time to head back to the dock.


----------



## Many Eyes

Ron,They are peerless predator #5 blades... 

Mardi Gras spoons an blades. Sounds like a good name for them. If I can't catch a walleye on one of these spoons or blades, I may have to sell everything an retire from fishing..  

Hopefully have some more stuff up soon..
Thanks for all the replys..


----------



## Many Eyes

Here are some more that I put together. Thanks to everbody that have replied to this thread.


----------



## Headboat Hunter

Nice work! How many do you paint in a year?


----------



## peerlessfisherman

Awesome looking stuff!!! Bring some up to Cleveland. The Peerless II would love to have you test run them...


----------



## Many Eyes

I just really got started 2 years ago. Found peerless blanks at a great price, an have been hooked ever since. I think I painted almost a thousand last year. This year probibly up to about 300 so far. 

Tom, I will most definitly bring a ton of these to cleveland to test out. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Many Eyes

Few more new ones.


----------



## TClark

One word describes those spoons....AWESOME!!!


----------



## puterdude

I totally agree,awesome & WOW!!!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

those words say enough for me they do look good sent a pm as well


----------



## All Eyes

You're right Shag, that chrome looks fantastic! You are really turning out some wicked looking spoons. Can't wait to go test them out!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

im getting about 100 of those dude from many eyes and cant wait to put them to work either im sure it's on when they get wet thanks shawn for selling me some of those dude's tony


----------

